# Craigslist mentality..why are people the way they are?



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

Ok so I've been posting on craigslist some because it seems I get the most hits from that site and I've really met some wonderful people...and then there's those people who aren't so magnificent. It seems to me there are one of two types..1. The type of person that tries to convince you that your goat isn't good enough for them and they try to talk you down to dirt nothing or 2. The type of person that loves your goat from the minute they see the pic and will drive from 3 hours away to pick it up and pay your asking price without the slightest sign of haggling. Well today I had several no shows and the number 1 type person to come out and look at my girls and I'm just like :hair: I REFUSE to let my girls go for less than what I paid for them. In my mind, they can just stay on my farm and if I get that type of person dealing with me about my goats then I really don't want them taking my babies home. I have a doe for sale along with her 3 bucklings for $400 as a package deal. All are registered/registerable with ADGA and I paid $300 for the doe. I could sell the bucks for $75 a piece and she says "Well I wish she had a nanny on her, I'd buy her then" UGH!!! I wouldn't sell her for $400 with a nanny on her!!! She'd be looking more along the lines of $650 for the two bucklings, doeling and dam!!! BLAAAARG!!!! then she tried to talk me out of a doe I said I was retaining and told me their was no way the doe i was selling bred was actually bred. I had said in the ad I wasn't sure and I'm still not..I will send off to biotracking on Monday but I've just completely taken off the ads from craigslist. Goats aren't just a hobby for me, they are my passion and people who act like that are insulting. :roll: 

Sorry for the rant...now I feel better! I have a lady driving from three hours away to pick up a buckling she is super stoked about. That makes me happy  :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:hug: sorry you had to deal with that..... Glad you found a good home for a buckling though!!!!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Whew, I've never had to deal with that much trouble. While reading your post I realized - I totally agree. I don't want to sell my goats to someone who wants to talk me down. If they're not willing to pay what I ask for the goat, chances are they won't put much money or heart into caring for it either. My cute kids are not going to people like that!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

I couldn't agree more! I recently saw an ad on CL where the guy said something to the effect: Price of $___ is *firm*. If you want to play 'Let's Make A Deal' go somewhere else. I loved that -- it was funny but also got the point across. Glad you found a good home for your buckling though :thumb:


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I love the people who buy the goat sight-unseen, pay full price and drive several hours to pick him/her up. 

I had one guy looking at my Boer goats one time tell me that I must be really good at taking pictures because the goats were a lot smaller, poorer quality than they looked in the photos. REALLY! I almost wanted to say something smart, but I held my tongue. The same guy also kept asking me over and over why I was keeping those goats and not the ones that were for sale. Can't he understand the first time I told him I was keeping them because I had just gotten them?

Another time, when I was selling the last of my boers (last year), I had two fullblood does for sale each had twin bucklings, the does were triple registered (ABGA, IBGA, and USBGA) and I was asking $350 per trio, which was less than I had paid for the does but I was wanting to sell them rather quick. I had one person who was interested in both does with all kids, she asked if I would do a group deal, I replied I would let all of them go for $650. She replied that her husband thinks that with how poor the economy was that my goats were too high priced. I ended up selling them all for full price to someone in Nebraska who sent a shipper to pick them up.

I've had some good people from Craigslist, but most of them do try to get the lowest price possible. I never but OBO on my ads, I don't even want to open up the option of a lower price.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

We've definately been having a lot of type 1. lately, drives me nuts.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I put a few does and a family on cl, and the people have been driving me crazy too, totaly understand what you are saying. But about the ones that try buying the goats that are not for sale.....A friend of my sells lambs and they do that to her all the time so now she has bought 4 cattle panels and put them up right where they first drive in that way they dont see any of the other sheep. If I get a 'for real' buyer thats what I plan to do.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Mandara Farm said:


> I couldn't agree more! I recently saw an ad on CL where the guy said something to the effect: Price of $___ is *firm*. If you want to play 'Let's Make A Deal' go somewhere else.


LOVE IT! LOL


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

I can sympathize with you Joy, especially about the folks that came to your farm and tried to talk down your animals. But as a person who does haggle some on craigslist, I have to say that that is part of the culture of buying things there for some folks and everyone who tries to negotiate doesnt mean offense or to downgrade the product you are offering. I have sent emails to people and spoken to them on the phone offering less than what they asked and I dont get offended if they turn me down, thats to be expected. Last year I bought two unregistered Nubian doelings off cl. The owner wanted 200 each and I offered 300 for the pair of twins and she accepted... I think we were both very happy with the deal. 

Mostly I wanted to reply that just because someone haggles and tries to negotiate the price of the animals does not mean that they wont care for them as well as someone else. I certainly dont value my girls less because the previous owner made me a deal. Now I wouldnt goto the farm and try to talk someone down. I think its best to arrive at a price sight unseen then if for some reason you dont like them, dont buy them...


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I can understand! I love and hate CL all at the same time. I have met really good people and really bad people. . . Needless to say we are very limited on who we even tell where our farm is located at and we have security cameras all over the farm! We are pretty safe here but a few neighbor hoods over have had some issues, so we play it safe. We never give directions til the last minute and things have already been agreed on. Just today I completely sold out of my nubian bucklings we had for sale. If I had known we were going to have a run on bucklings today I would have not traded one for that La Mancha. But the people we got the La Mancha from was from a CL ad and they were outstanding people! If nothing else it is nice to have them as future friends and resources. We have had 3 people from Kentucky travel anywhere from 2 to 3+ hours to get here today and if we had any boys left there is still another Kentucky farm looking and willing to drive and pay the price. 

Now on the bad side when my husband was selling one of his race cars the people were running late 3 hours late mind you. So we agreed to wait around right? Plus they already had the farm address. . . Well we think they are willing to pay the asking price. . . Well they offered 1/4 of the price (big insult!) and then throw in the words we will be willing to haul it off for you!?!?! Now I have no problem to tell someone to get off my land and I did!!! The hubby laughed, the 5 men looked at me like I was crazy. So they paid the price, I also got there truck tags, and left. Never feel bad about standing your ground and protect yourself as some people can not be trusted!!! 

I have found very good luck with GoLSN and most of those people have been the very nice and drive half a day to get there too!


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

Mandara Farm said:


> I couldn't agree more! I recently saw an ad on CL where the guy said something to the effect: Price of $___ is *firm*. If you want to play 'Let's Make A Deal' go somewhere else. I loved that -- it was funny but also got the point across. Glad you found a good home for your buckling though :thumb:


THATS AWESOME!! I'm so doing that if I ever have to post there again!!!


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

jaycee said:


> I can sympathize with you Joy, especially about the folks that came to your farm and tried to talk down your animals. But as a person who does haggle some on craigslist, I have to say that that is part of the culture of buying things there for some folks and everyone who tries to negotiate doesnt mean offense or to downgrade the product you are offering. I have sent emails to people and spoken to them on the phone offering less than what they asked and I dont get offended if they turn me down, thats to be expected. Last year I bought two unregistered Nubian doelings off cl. The owner wanted 200 each and I offered 300 for the pair of twins and she accepted... I think we were both very happy with the deal.
> 
> Mostly I wanted to reply that just because someone haggles and tries to negotiate the price of the animals does not mean that they wont care for them as well as someone else. I certainly dont value my girls less because the previous owner made me a deal. Now I wouldnt goto the farm and try to talk someone down. I think its best to arrive at a price sight unseen then if for some reason you dont like them, dont buy them...


Oh yes I agree. I have people whom I know and trust and we do deals like that. I sold one lady three yearling does for $300 as a package deal ones. They were grade, but they were flashy and real nice. But I knew her and how happy they would be... I just don't like it when people I dont know come in and try to wheel and deal. I have no clue what type of place they will be going too. Plus the people I buy from always end up cutting me deals for buying from them so much, when I never even asked..that's always nice. I just get urked sometimes because I really feel like people look at me like I'm trying to sell them junk, like today. The lady adored all the other goats besides the two I was selling..and they were real nice IMHO.. I don't even want to sell them, I was just in a pinch and we REALLY do need to cut down on our herd.


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

DDFN said:


> I have found very good luck with GoLSN and most of those people have been the very nice and drive half a day to get there too!


Oh I hadn't heard of that! I'll look it up  I have a lot of success with Oodle with my dogs, but hadn't had much luck there with our goats. Thanks!


----------



## yellowstone (Jan 9, 2011)

> even people who try to jew before even seeing the goat.


Guys I don't want to start anything or be a nag but I felt I just had to say that this wording really disturbed me. I sat here and stared at my screen to make sure I was seeing right. Maybe it is 'just a phrase' to some people but I found it very upsetting... I don't mean to call anyone out just wanted to say that I hope I don't see things like this on this board anymore.

I'm super nervous to post this, never said anything like this before so I hope I am not stirring the pot too much I just felt I had to say something. I love this forum, hope to keep it welcoming for all goat lovers.


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

yellowstone said:


> > even people who try to jew before even seeing the goat.
> 
> 
> Guys I don't want to start anything or be a nag but I felt I just had to say that this wording really disturbed me. I sat here and stared at my screen to make sure I was seeing right. Maybe it is 'just a phrase' to some people but I found it very upsetting... I don't mean to call anyone out just wanted to say that I hope I don't see things like this on this board anymore.
> ...


Amen yellowstone thanks for saying what needed to be said. :thumbup:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi Yellowstone -- I just saw that post and it distubed me too. Thanks for speaking up.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Goat Joy: You will love GoLSN! I sold half of my goats this year on there! Last year I had 2 bucklings that for some reason not too many people were interested in. Which is odd because they had really nice bloodlines and their mom was a big producer. Just guessing people were not big fans of the tan and white spotted ones last year.

Yellowstone: I just thought that was a typo because the phrase didn't make sense to me.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Yellowstone: I'm sorry, I did not mean any offense to anyone or any reference to any religion. It is a phrase, but I have never thought of it with any reference other than someone who trys to low ball you on the price and I'm not sure if that is the correct spelling, but I have seen it on here before. Basically what I was trying to say was people try to talk down the price before seeing the goats, which I know a lot of people do, but I personally feel it is better to talk about price after you have seen the animal. I took it off of my previous post, so as not to offend anyone else.

Again, I am very sorry and did not mean any offense.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh the CL stories. We should totally compile them and make a book. Lol.

I understand people trying to haggle a little bit, but offering an amount that is too far off of the asking price is offensive. Usually people ask me if I will take about $50 off the final price and I sometimes do if I like the people and feel they will be a good home for my goats. 

What really makes me angry are people who get there and then tell me that they don't understand why I want so much for "a goat" and that the price is crazy. I feel like telling them..."You know, you knew the price before you came to see them. If you didn't like the price to begin with, why in the world did you come out here? Just to make me angry and waste my time?" I had a family who wanted to buy a doe kid one year...she was unregistered so I was only asking $150 for her. The father kept pointing out that wether kids were selling for $50 on CL. I told him that he could easily go buy a wether if her preferred, but that a doe could be bred down the road and utilized as a milking animal and her price was typical. Most people who have bought from me have driven several hours and were looking for registered stock to begin with, and know how prices are already...so I've been lucky in that regard. 

My favorite was some guy who came to look at my husbands 84' Yota pick-up. It wasn't running but he agreed that the issue was simple to fix and was what we had explained in the ad. He offered us the price we paid for the brand new set of tires, severely low-balling us. We told him to leave. Another guy came the same day and handed us the full price in cash immediately. Some people...


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

firelight27 said:


> Oh the CL stories. We should totally compile them and make a book. Lol.
> 
> I understand people trying to haggle a little bit, but offering an amount that is too far off of the asking price is offensive. Usually people ask me if I will take about $50 off the final price and I sometimes do if I like the people and feel they will be a good home for my goats.
> 
> What really makes me angry are people who get there and then tell me that they don't understand why I want so much for "a goat" and that the price is crazy. I feel like telling them..."You know, you knew the price before you came to see them. If you didn't like the price to begin with, why in the world did you come out here? Just to make me angry and waste my time?"


This is why I prefer to agree on a price before I come see the animal or they come see mine. First of all it removes the implication that you were going to pay the price but then you looked at the animal and dont feel its worth what they are asking for some reason. And secondly outside of reading an email or a phone conversation, no-one has their time wasted by a farm visit when you never intended to meet their price. I havent sold goats yet but I have sold a cow and other things on cl and if they make a lowball offer I just realize times are tough and everyone wants to stretch their dollar so I dont get offended I just say sorry I cant do it for that... then I suggest a counteroffer or just tell them the price is firm.

I think some people like Joy are so nice that they really hate having to say no and being put in that awkward situation of having to by a low offer... personally I'm not all that nice so I have no problem saying nope sorry see ya around hehe.


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

ptgoats45 said:


> Again, I am very sorry and did not mean any offense.


I had no idea either what it meant and had never heard it before someone older in my husband's family said it. My husband was upset they said it, but I had to have him explain it to me. It's my understanding it's an older term that's not commonly used anymore that's anti-semetic. (sp?) It's kind of like saying the "N" word. But in your defense I can definately understand how you wouldn't know that. I didn't and I'm 27. It's more of a phrase from the older generation. :hug:


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

jaycee said:


> I think some people like Joy are so nice that they really hate having to say no and being put in that awkward situation of having to by a low offer... personally I'm not all that nice so I have no problem saying nope sorry see ya around hehe.


Yep, that's exactly right! LOL :greengrin: :slapfloor:


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I don't mind people asking me if I will take less than I am asking, but if they try to run my item down the deal is off, ESPECIALLY if it is a living creature. I have a REALLY realistic view of my animals. I don't suffer from barn blindness where I over estimate the quality of my animals. So if someone comes in and starts telling me my animals are lower quality than I claimed I know it is JUST because they want to talk me down and i won't deal with folks like that. I won't sell a living creature to someone who will be deceitful and manipulative to get a better price.



GoatJoy said:


> ptgoats45 said:
> 
> 
> > Again, I am very sorry and did not mean any offense.
> ...


Same with "getting gypped", many people say it to mean they got ripped off or swindled but it is a racial epithet and many people innocently use it not knowing that.

I appreciate the way this has been handled, I know a lot of people are so used to these phrases that they don't even realize where the terms come from. Now I tend to not be someone who takes offense and think a lot of times people need to just grow a thicker skin, but in cases like this I think educating people gently when they don't know any different is the best way to handle it. (the big ones that bug me are the ones I call the "R" word and the "G" word. My family knows they can use just about any swear out there and i don't care but use either of those words to mean something is dumb or stupid and I am liable to flip OUT on them, lol).


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

On a different note...about craigslist. Be careful!
I have been clearing out my parents condo [mom passed away, dad is in assisted living near me.] I spent the weekend a few weeks ago trying to sell the rest of the house contents on craigslist...alone. I met some very nice people and a few questionable characters. Later, after dark I was walking around the out side of the building to the shed a man leap out of the bushes at me with his arms outstetched with a maniacal laugh. Yikes! I leap at him an waved my arms at him and Yelled " What the H___ are your doing!" and he took off. I turned to go back and noticed that he turned around too - toward me - so I dashed into a neighbors house. Then I went back into the condo with the neighbor and checked all the closets and hiding places [What was I going to do if I found him?] I called the police and they came and searched the area... Anyway, the guy in his 30's fit the description of a guy who had been at the house looking at stuff and being too friendly...he tried to hug me when he left... The moral of this long post.
Be careful. Stranger danger. Don't meet up with people if you are alone. I am a bit afraid to go back.


----------



## yellowstone (Jan 9, 2011)

ptgoats45, I completely understand how a person can grow up hearing a saying and not picking up on the meaning underneath it. I think intent is what is important. Thank you for changing the phrase once you became aware of it. :hug:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

(This was a couple months ago) 

I had a guy come look at our goats I was selling (mostly bucks and wethers with 1 doe) 

He then sees my fainting goat wether Albert. Albert is very special as his face is deformed from having to be pulled from his mother (so I was told) the lady gave him to me because she saw how much I loved my goats and wanted someone who loved him. Albert is retarded looking, but sweet as can be!! Now albert is probably 200lbs. The guy saw Albert and asked if he was for sale...I said no!! He then asked my dad while I went to check on another goat and my dad said NO she is keeping him. Then he asked my husband...he said no of course! Then asked me again!!!! He called me a couple weeks ago and asked me again if he was for sale! I'm like dude NO! He wanted to eat him. I have had several people want Albert some for food and some for meat and I can't sell him. He is always there to greet me and puts a smile on my face. He is more special special as he drinks water through the fence in the girls next to his pen instead of drinking his own water. I give grain and he follows me while I have the bucket instead of eating out of the feed troughs. That is special Albert. But I wouldn't have him any other way  

Anyway that is unfortunately the way it is on Craigslist that is the price we pay to advertise on there I guess.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh Craigslist, some people lol. I normally offer $25-$50 below asking price if they don't say no negotiations on the add. If I really like the animal and they say no then I'll give them full price. Least I can say I tried. I don't do the whole "this, this, this is wrong with the animal" thing. I have had people do that to me with horses and its insulting. Now the really fun ones are when people don't have a price on the add and they say "make an offer". I normally low ball it then work my way up. Its what buying and selling is all about. I don't get insulted when people offer me a low price they are just testing your limits. I don't like to take advantage of people but I like good deals. If the animal is well cared for I will be more likely to give them full price. If its not I try and go as low as they will let me.


----------



## Rev144 (Jan 22, 2011)

Here is how to handle the person who offers less.......

I was having a yard sale, I had two lanterns , a big one and small one. Asking 5.00 each. A lady comes up and says " that little lantern should cost less since it is smaller." I said " how about I give them both to you for 15.00" and she said "OK". 
:laugh: :ROFL: 

Last week a man with an INdia accent called. HE wanted my two roosters for 10.00. Then he asked me if I could put up a table outside so that he could butcher the chickens. When I told him it was an hour drive from him to me. He told me that if I lowered the price to 5.00 for both chickens that it would pay for his gas to come get them! 

A few weeks ago, I had a buckling up for sale for 100.00. A girl called and asked if I would take less than what I was asking. I said like what, 20.00? She said , no but you could take 20.00 off the price. Then asked if I could deliver him. I said where do you live ? is was almost 4 hour drive. I said, so you want me to reduce the price and waste any profit on gas delivering him to you? I dont think so! Click! 

People have nerve!


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

I think the best advertising for items to sale is in the local paper.Most strange people dont read the paper anymore.Less people read the paper and it is local,so not as many people will see it.It will cost you a few dollars also but sometimes thats worth its while to avoid the ridiculous people on CL.

Saying that i have had some success with CL,it just a matter of screening the calls to find the most sensible people you want to deal with.
I sold a doe who i called "crazy goat".She was a good goat but always gave me a single buckling.So i decided to cull her and posted on CL,a guy from about 20 miles away came to look at her.
He liked her and i told him why i was selling her,he did not mind and bought her full price, no haggling.Then he saw my sawmill and asked if i could cut him some lumber for a fence and returned the next week to pick it up.


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Mar 18, 2011)

I always add at the bottom of my CL ad:

If you want to wheel and deal with me, add $500 to the price and I'll take half off.


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

Willow said:


> On a different note...about craigslist. Be careful!
> I have been clearing out my parents condo [mom passed away, dad is in assisted living near me.] I spent the weekend a few weeks ago trying to sell the rest of the house contents on craigslist...alone. I met some very nice people and a few questionable characters. Later, after dark I was walking around the out side of the building to the shed a man leap out of the bushes at me with his arms outstetched with a maniacal laugh. Yikes! I leap at him an waved my arms at him and Yelled " What the H___ are your doing!" and he took off. I turned to go back and noticed that he turned around too - toward me - so I dashed into a neighbors house. Then I went back into the condo with the neighbor and checked all the closets and hiding places [What was I going to do if I found him?] I called the police and they came and searched the area... Anyway, the guy in his 30's fit the description of a guy who had been at the house looking at stuff and being too friendly...he tried to hug me when he left... The moral of this long post.
> Be careful. Stranger danger. Don't meet up with people if you are alone. I am a bit afraid to go back.


Wow Willow thats really a scarey story! Glad that you are alright after that crazy ordeal and thanks for the reminder to be safe..


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

We had a yard sale once and there was this nice Mexican family come bought some roosters and other things .... the lady asked my mom about a little girls dress mom 
said it was $1.00 the lady said No $ 2.00 ! holding two fingers up ! Mom said No 
$ 1.00 holding 1 finger up But the woman kept saying 2 so she went ahead and sold a 1 dollar dress for two ! :greengrin: The lady looked so pleased but mom felt so bad


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Natural Beauty Farm said:


> I always add at the bottom of my CL ad:
> 
> If you want to wheel and deal with me, add $500 to the price and I'll take half off.


 :laugh: :ROFL: :slapfloor: 
Love that!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I usually get all those people that want to buy the goat for meat, when clearly, I put for pet/milking goat only in the ad. I even had one person blatantly say, we want it to be as big as possible, because we are having a barbeque with a lot of people. Geeze.


----------

